# 18G Brad Nailer problem.......Solution??



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

I have for some time noticed my 18G Brad Nailer has failed to fire a nail from time to time. However the other night I had cause to use it. I found only a couple of nails actually fired into the timber. I suspected a blockage, bent nail in the chamber, so I released the front mechanism providing access to the firing chamber. Nothing was evident so reloaded and tried again, still no nails firing.

Here is what I have done but may be missing something somewhere. I stripped and cleaned the front chamber, cleaned the loading tray, checked to ensure the firing pin is working (it is as it still indents the timber) Tried different nails. Small 5/8" and 2" nails fire OK but not the nails between 1", 1 1/4" & 1 1/2" nails??

It would appear the nails are not feeding through from the tray? yet I cannot see what the obstruction is. Any thoughts.

I oil it religiously after eack usage, usually 2-3 drops of oil and a few drops if I have been using if for a larger project.

If the gun has had it, any recommendations for a replacement. I was thinking on the Bostitch?? Is there an angled 18G nailer, if so what is the plus/negative aspects of it being angled? are nails difficult to come by.

Thoughts and input greatly appreciated folks

David


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

You can rebuild most air guns. You should be able to find a rebuild kit which may fix your issue. My local lumber yard will also rebuild them, if you don't feel comfortable do it yourself you can probably find someone to rebuild it.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't think it is a rebuild if your hammer is striking the wood, albeit without a nail. I'd be looking into the feed tray to see if the nail heads are maybe slightly too large for the slot provided. I've had this happen a number of times, especially when you mix products, like using Bostich nails on another manufacturer's gun. The only way to correct it is to either change nail brands, or make the push spring stronger. Also, does it tend to fail the firing when the tray is only partially or less than half loaded? That would signal a hang-up in the nails, not the gun. Since there is no advancing mechanism on most nail guns save for the spring loaded tray, as long as the hammer is getting out of the way on rebound, it almost has to be the nails are not positioning themselves properly for the next firing.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Don - Tennesse.

I'm going for the easy route first, I'm hoping it's not a rebuild, although I have no issues about taking on the challenge myself if needs be.

Tenn - As far as the nails go, now you make mention of it, it may well be this aspect rather than the guns firing action. I have noticed when I shut the sliding door on the tray feed the nails appear to rise up at the front a fraction. The wall of the feed tray, where the nails ride against is slightly scrtatched in places creating a rough feel, only very slightly though. The nails I am using have been the ones I have always used (I bought a multi pack) so still on the same batch.

The feed tray door or slide is a manual push forward and clicks into the closed position rather than snapping shut via spring when a release catch is activated as on some of my other guns. The existing spring, which I assume pushes the nails forward may becoming tired and not have the necessary force to drive the nails out when the rack of nails is less thean full ? I will therefore apply some finger pressure to the slid when firing to see if that has any improvement. Can I assume this will just require new springs for the loading tray door?


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds like Tennessee nailed the problem. LOL

Might I suggest you open the front nose piece and make sure the nails slide forward without any obstacle. If they do, it is probably not the nails but rather a weak feeder spring. If they don't, you should be able to figure out if it's an obstacle in the feed area of the gun or the nails you're trying to use don't fit.

My understanding of the reason for a re-build is to replace seals and restore air compression/firing. If the gun is leaving an indent but no nail, this indicates the seals are okay. Also, from your description, it seems that you oil after using the gun. Again, might suggest that you put 2-3 drops of oil down the connector on the gun BEFORE each use.

Finally, my recommendation for a new gun would be either a Cadex or GREX. Also, you might want to check out the 23 ga. piner. I got the 23 ga. Cadex a year or so ago and use it almost exclusively, seldom touching my 18 ga. as it seems to leave giant holes in the wood by comparison.

Best wishes.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

What nail gun do you have?
I have the hitachi NT50AE2 and love it. Hasn't failed me yet in 3-4 years of use.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

The driver might not be fully returning to pickup the next nail. this could be a problem with a seal or O-ring. I have seen the problem of not feeding or jamming caused by using nails of a different brand. I don't know why some guns are made like this but it appears the manufacturer wants to be sure he can sell his nails. I want a gun that will shoot anything that will go in it. 18 ga should be 18 ga. Heads all the same size etc. I would recommend not getting a nail gun that also doubles as a stapler. These leave huge holes because the driver is larger to cover the staple.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Grandpa: You have a good point on the driver not fully returning to pickup the next nail, but I had discounted that as a problem since the gun apparently shoots 2" nails without any problem and is only having trouble with the 1" to 1-1/2" nails.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I've also seen where the tip of the driver is chipped, or worn and doesn't engage the next nail, but rather, slips past it. At that point you have to replace the driving pin.
Perhaps, if it is not too damaged, you might be able to file the tip square again and salvage it.

At minimum you should inspect the driving pin for any damage or wear.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a couple of PC nailers and the only time one of them failed, in a similar fashion as described above, is when I inadvertently loaded the wrong nails. After three/four misfires I looked closer at the nails I loaded and found the problem! Loaded the correct nails and the problem the misfires were gone!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

You haven't said what brand of gun this is or what brands of nails you are using (IF different brands per different sizes). I have a Porter Cable and only use Porter Cable nails. Never had a problem. I won't use Harbor Freight or Craftsman nails, but I probably could in a pinch.

Only advantage to angled nailer that I could see is if you are doing crown and trim, saves you from twisting your wrist quite as much as a straight nailer would. I assume that's why framing nailers are angled. People on this site have mentioned good luck with Harbor Freight trim nailers - at twenty bucks, I'd try that over a GREX first, unless you make your living with the tool. Can always take it back. My first trim gun was a Craftsman and it dented the wood pretty badly. That was 15 years ago, though.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I believe 18 ga nailers only come in a straight pattern. 15 ga nailers come only in the angle pattern and 16 ga nailers come in straight pattern.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

The most often cause of this is the driver not returning, Like many have said. The most common cause of the driver not returning is AIR PRESSURE!!

If the problem is intermittent this is especially a good sign that air pressure is the cause. Make sure that your line is above what your manufacturer suggests… no less than 90 pounds in most cases, and 105 to 110lbs is the sweet spot on most guns. Check your gauge for accuracy. I can not tell you how many times this has been the problem when brought to my attention that a gun is mis-firing.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, I've seen this air pressure issue sometimes when my compressor is cycling at the low end of the pressure range, (just before it kicks on again).


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I've seen it when I was just standing on the hose  I don't have problems with the bostich guns I own, but they are older, the new staplers I bought from them seem kinda week. You will never go wrong if you scour ebay for an american era senco slp20. I have stocked up for life, oil-less and last forever. tiawanese era still very good for that model


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Gents - Thank you all very much for the valued input and advice, I feel I am almost an expert on the nailer now.

My brand of gun is a Dakota, I use Hamilton nails and have done since I have owned the nailer (about 10 years) The only thing which has changed was the compressor, which was changed down from a 5 gallon to a 2 1/2 gallon, although I had no initial problems when I changed it.

I apologise for the delay in responding folks (time difference of 6 hours complicates matters sometimes) However, Tennessee's input got me to thinking about the nails rather than the gun itself. When I got home last night I had a good look at it, cleaned off some of the dust and gunk with an old toothbrush then ckecked the through passage with a rack of nails, sliding thrm through with finger pressure only. Long story short. On some of the passes through, the nails would get hung up and needed a lit more pressure to force thrm through. My naked eye couldn't detect any obstructions or the cause for interference. A hand held magnifying glass identified the problem, but not at first as the varying colour of the metal made even that difficult to see. Anyway, the cause was a miniscule sliver of metal which was either a burr caused by a rogue nail chipping the body of the delivery tray or imbedded debris form a nail. Whatever it was it needed a little filing with a needle file to smooth it out. I fired a couple of dozen nails to check it since. It's now firing on all cylinders, so thanks again for all those taking the time to offer advice and guidance. Again, the input form Ljocks has won the day.

David


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Awww a burr in your gun's bonnet. glad to hear


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have a Bostich and other than a misfire once in a while it's been okay.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Joey'Howie, Job all sorted out now, no more bleating from me on the 18G nailer. As a way of celebration I treated myself to a Bostitch palm nailer too, can't have too many Bostitch nailers i suppose.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I recommend the Bostitch 1855K 18 gauge brad nailer. Shoots up to 2-1/8" brads, its oil-free, has anti dry-fire feature, and has always worked flawlessly for me.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Pintodeluxe - Thanks for the recommendation, I have bought exactly that one and the 1828K Stapler as a combo set.

Reassuring to know other LJ's have confidence in this one. Cheers


----------



## mxfrank (Nov 2, 2016)

I've owned a Bostitch brad nailer (18g) for a number of years. Recently mine began misfiring. Nothing seemed obvious but I compared nail of a competitor and discovered that Bostitch nail heads are narrower. Porter Cable are almost twice as wide. The feed tray is designed to accept a nail with the proper nail width. Began using Bostitch nails and solved the problem.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

*Thread is from 2012*, before anyone starts troubleshooting a 4 year old problem.


----------

